# HP Photosmart Premier Problem



## techman87 (Jul 18, 2007)

Every Time I open up HP Photosmart Premier v6.5 I get this Error:
The program has encountered an unexpected error.:Object Reference not set to an instance of an object. I can't uninstall it because every time I go to control panel and try to remove it nothing happens. There is no uninstaller for it in the start menu either. Any help appreciated.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

several things you can try go to your program files and see if its even listed. if it is remove the file. then try reinstalling the driver for your camera so it shows up in your add/remove programs. i have an hp photosmart camera also and mine works fine without the driver. i just plug my camera into the cord and use the scanner and camera wizard to download the pix into my computer. the driver for my camera didnt work right so the way im doing it now works just fine. i have windows xp professional and the scanner and camera wizard is a feature of both versions of windows xp. hope this helps.


----------



## techman87 (Jul 18, 2007)

pishbloom2 said:


> several things you can try go to your program files and see if its even listed. if it is remove the file. then try reinstalling the driver for your camera so it shows up in your add/remove programs. i have an hp photosmart camera also and mine works fine without the driver. i just plug my camera into the cord and use the scanner and camera wizard to download the pix into my computer. the driver for my camera didnt work right so the way im doing it now works just fine. i have windows xp professional and the scanner and camera wizard is a feature of both versions of windows xp. hope this helps.


Whoa whoa, first of all there is no camera driver on my PC, and second of all I just want to fix my software problem.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is this a HP computer .. Or did you install HP Photosmart Premier v6.5 ??

If it's HP .. Go to HP tools and see if the re-install application is there.

Why do you want to use HP Photosmart Premier ???


----------



## techman87 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes this is an HP Computer. Photosmart Premier was on it when I got it. I have tried Application Recovery but the installation will only give my program a fresh installation and start if the Photosmart Premier is uninstalled first. If I just install it without uninstalling it first then nothing will happen. I can't uninstall it from control panel becuase nothing happens for some reason, there isn't an uninstaller in the start menu either and I don't know where it is it in the rest of my computer even though I used the search function. I don't want to use System Restore because at the time when it was normal my PC had some spyware that I had to remove. What ever should I do?!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There's a way to re-install specific HP applications without restoring the whole drive...
It's called *Application Recovery*.

I think what pishbloom2 was referring to ... 
Many of us won't use HP imaging software ... Or any software that comes with a Camera.
That's why I asked .. Why do you want to use it ??

The other option beside removing/re-installing/fixing it ... Don't use it.
I rip it out of my HP computers .. so I can't help fixing it .. Or even know what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Go to .. C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging
Do you see this ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

When you try HP's application recovery .. you should see this ...


----------



## techman87 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes I do see that folder


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did it have an Uninstall folder ?

I've removed mine (again) .. So I can't get back to it easily.
I did take a quick look at the program ... and I wouldn't use it.

Many of us here at TSG use the freeware Irfanview for our Viewing and Basic Image editing chores.
http://www.irfanview.com/
Holler if you want to try it instead.


----------

